# 10 point



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Had some sucess on opening morning. Got a doe and a nice 10 point deer. Hoping it makes the 140 mark. Someone told me that Ohio big buck entry is 140.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats great looking buck!! So you know ice was on channels at indian this morning!! get the auger ready.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Looks like a good day! Congrats!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice Rack....


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

good looking buck there


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great looking Buck...That 140 mark will be close....Congrats.....JIM....CL....:!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice buck! I'm pretty sure he will get 140!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i am gonna take a guess and i bet hes around the 125-130 after the 60 day period


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Not 140 class but nice spread and a buck to be proud of. Congrats on a successful hunt. There are a lot of people that will never get a chance at a deer like that.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

agreed.....def a shooter buck.....I was guessing high 120's....a lot of mass just no length.....still a great deer for anyone!:!:!:!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That Buck looks to be..... dead! Congratulations on a great Buck and Doe harvest.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks like a great day of hunting congrats!


----------

